# In the market for Dry Suit ?



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

There really is no comparison to a dry suit - they absolutely rock !!
Michigan has cold water most of the year and a dry suit lengthens
the number of months you can spend on the water in comfort.

Tropos T3 dry suits are good enough for paddlesports.
They are cheaper than GoreTex and will work just fine for paddling.
When you wakeboard or ski at 30mph and hit the water...well..:bloos:

A viable option for many
http://www.kayakacademy.com/pages/store/tropos.html


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

I bought a used T3 dry suit from Kayak Academy last year. They were very good to deal with; I saved a bunch of money; and the suit was in excellent condition when it arrived.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

So what's the difference between a dry suit vs. a wet suit other than the obvious?


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

A wet suit gets you wet and that can kill you right quick.
Especially when crawl back on sit-on-top and wind whips over you.

A drysuit needs insulation underneath the shell,
a synthetic long underwear garment and wool socks 
but NO water gets to the skin,hence warm and dry.
Latex gaskets and neck, the wrists and the ankles bootoes

You can lose body heat 25 times faster in water than in air.

Since body temps are 98, any water cooler than that, will affect you.

First Minute 1 = deep sudden gasp, hyperventilation, panic
Next 10 minutes = lose use of fingers, arms, legs - swim failure imminent without PFD
Next Hour 1 = even in ice water, it may take up to an hour before becoming unconscious

Cold Water Bootcamp




 
COTTON is brutal for winter/water activities - leave it home
It absorbs massive water and holds it on your skin forever.
http://equipped.outdoors.org/2011/03/why-does-cotton-absorb-so-much-water.html

You'll need to try it all for yourself - get dunked in February.
Have friends nearby with heated cars and blankets.
Try various clothing arrangements to KNOW what works for you.
If you've never """done it"" it's all crap and you're taking big risks in MI

Be prepared to loose your gear, your boat, your food, and your survival
gear when that boat flips in frigid water dumping it all to lake mud.
Better have tried some real scenarios near shore for practice.

Cell phone is one-to-one communication. It's a one shot deal for help.
Those VHF are from you- to-everyone communication; send help.


----------

